
Movi – The Live Event Video Camera - maxhaot
https://getmovi.com
======
lalalunchbox
Looks like an instant winner for anyone who wants professional quality video
and editing options with just one device!

------
ronnievfein
I must get this! I definitely need video help and this looks as if it makes it
easy enough even for me! Perfect.

------
pankaj_mittal
amazing

